# Help! I have Pigeon breeders Disease



## thorkitty (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone. I have just found out I have pigeon breeders disease. I have been miserable for months on end and finally the doctor found out why. My birds. 

I am very sad about this because it means I have to give up most of my birds. 

I have Ringneck doves of various colors and sexes available, if anyone can help me Rehome these doves, I would be very grateful. 

I am in Evanston, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you are sick and having to give up your birds. Some people that have this type of problem still keep their birds. Are they in the house with you or are they outside? What about wearing a mask when you have to clean for them? Don't give up. There might be a solution you just aren't aware of. Good luck.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

thorkitty........so sorry to hear of you illness. I can imagine how sad you must be about having to give up your birds. There are a few members who suffer from the same disease and have managed to keep their birds. Our "Feefo" has suffered for years and maybe she will be online to offer you some suggestions. I truly feel so bad for you, I can't imagine having to give up my beloved birds.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## thorkitty (Mar 15, 2005)

hi everyone. I live in a basement with the birds in the same room and cant take them anywhere else at the moment. I have somewhere to stay while I figure out what to do with them but in the long run, I cant keep them in the basement with me. I would put them outside, but it is starting to get cold and I am afraid of them freezing. I cant afford to move out to a place where I can keep them in another room.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. It would break my heart to have to part with my birds, but they are hardy and I can keep them outside. I am working on plans to provide heated cages outside if required.

You are right about it not being advisable to put the doves outside. I hope that you are able to find a wonderful home for them. Have you tried the International Dove Society?

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/IDS/Directory.htm

Please try to keep your environment as free of dust as possible. A personal Air Purifier could help: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=33380&referrerid=560

Once you have rehomed your dove have a blitz on your living quarters, wash any hard surfaces down and thoroughly hoover, wash or replace any soft furnishings.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

First time I'm heard of a "personal" Air Purifier, Cynthia!

What an interesting idea and TERRIFIC as it seems to work. Could be a godsend to many!!

Thanks for posting! I missed seeing the information in Becca's post...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> First time I'm heard of a "personal" Air Purifier, Cynthia!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi



ME TOO! Thanks for sharing again!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has happened! I couldn't imagine having to give up my birds  We have a big air purifier in here even though we no longer have birds in the house. But the cases when I need to bring someone in, it'll come in handy. Being in a basement, there could have been other things you were breathing that added on to the problem. Not saying your basement is dirty  But I know mold and things like to hide out in basements because they are more cool, and most people don't know it's growing until they get sick.
If there was some way you could build an outdoor aviary of some kind, you may be able to keep them. Rabbit hutches work great for a few birds. If 3 sides are solid, the birds will have a pretty good chance at standing the cold. Also if their perches are a bit wide (so they can sit on their toes to warm them, versus having to wrap them around a small round perch) and out of drafts, that helps. But since they aren't used to being outside in the cold, heat lamps are always an option!  Just some suggestions, so that maybe you don't have to rehome everyone.


----------

